
Ask HN: Are foreign SaaS providers exempt from US corporate taxes? - mel_llaguno
I&#x27;m looking to deploy a SaaS solution from Canada which will have customers in the US as well. If I&#x27;m based solely in Canada and have _no_ permanent establishment in the US (including ensuring that my cloud instances were _not_ deployed on any US zones and avoiding employees&#x2F;contractors from the US), would I be exempt from any US corporate tax?<p>I&#x27;ve been trying to find a clear answer and as with all things related to taxes, it&#x27;s been utter confusion. Ran this question by the Canadian BDC&#x2F;EDC with no avail. Practical experience would be appreciated.<p>If there is no need to execute a &quot;Delaware straddle&quot; and there are beneficial tax implications for not doing so, then all the better.<p>TIA
======
grizzles
That's right. You pay tax in your jurisdiction.

Also you can put your cloud instances in US zones and have US contractors.
That's irrelevant to your tax situation.

~~~
mel_llaguno
Thanks for the reply. Is there any relevant documentation online which makes
this clear?

~~~
grizzles
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text)

